
‘Zoombombing’ Is a Horrifying New Trend - finphil
https://www.thecut.com/2020/04/what-is-zoombombing.html
======
merricksb
Related discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22774049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22774049)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22762173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22762173)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22742565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22742565)

------
tyingq
_" Zoombombing is a type of cyberattack"_

Uh, I guess. Assuming prank calls are a "cyber attack" as well.

Edit: Okay...emailing awful images and videos then. It's rude and all, but
"cyberattack" just isn't the right word. Put a password on your meeting.

~~~
chrisseaton
On video you could for example show a child very extreme images of violence. I
think you could seriously harm someone in just a few seconds doing that. Not
the same as phoning someone.

~~~
bob33212
Having a hard time understanding why prank calling someone and threatening
sexual violence against them not being not a big deal.

~~~
chrisseaton
> Having a hard time understanding why prank calling someone and threatening
> sexual violence against them not being not a big deal.

I don't really think I said that, did I. You're either imagining something I
didn't said or you're deliberately misrepresenting.

I said:

> Not the same as phoning someone.

And it's not the same. It's surely far more harmful to be able to show someone
an image than just audio. You can literally do everything you can in audio in
video, and then more.

You don't have to listen to me - I think you'll find that flashing someone is
prosecuted more severely than an obscene phone call in most societies.

Also, threatening sexual violence is never a 'prank' \- don't do that.

------
pbreit
People will come to the wrong conclusion and suggest that Zoom should have
defaulted private from the get-go.

However, it is almost certain that default public was a key contributor to
meteoric rise.

------
jccalhoun
I'm on a couple facebook groups for teaching during this and some people are
freaking out about this. Lot's of FUD spreading around when some of my peers
do not seem to be very technologically savvy and stressed during this.

I can see why K-12 teachers would be worried about it but I teach college and
if it happened in one of the classes I teach I would probably laugh.

------
bilbo0s
I understand that the broken people of the world are largely responsible for
the tragedy of the commons, but naked men joining online classes full of
school children really does go beyond the pale. And I mean really? You
zoombomb a class full of little black kids to scream the n-word at them?

Do people like this have nothing better to do with their lives than making the
world a terrible place for everyone else? This is getting ridiculous.

~~~
0_gravitas
Sorry if this sounds fatalistic/cynical, but surprise surprise, people are
terrible!

I often hear people say that there are more good people than bad in the world,
and that the bad are often over-represented: that's just wishful thinking.

I held a retail job for a little over 3 years before escaping, in quite a
well-off town, which was known for being "such a nice place". It would be
excessively generous to say that 20% of the people that would come through our
doors were decent human beings; even now I can still remember the faces of all
of the "good" customers because they were so few and far between that
encountering them was almost a shock. A majority of our customers were bitter,
rude, cruel, and painfully indignant and self-unaware.

~~~
zdragnar
Working retail, especially clothing, seems to be one of the easiest ways to
become disillusioned with humanity.

Nothing like picking up a pile of clothes in a changing room covered in feces
to brighten up your day.

~~~
lostmsu
To be fair, what do you expect a customer to do in case of an emergency of
that kind? What would you do?

~~~
0_gravitas
To literally deal with their own shit! At the very least pay for it and
dispose of it yourself.

~~~
lostmsu
I thought the law considers it to be store property. You don't ask your guests
to pay if they accidentally break something in your house.

~~~
0_gravitas
> the law considers it to be store property

So we can call it vandalism then. And I would certainly ask my guests for some
reparations if they defecated on my clothes/floor and then walked out like
nothing happened, and I certainly would not invite them back!

~~~
lostmsu
Vandalism would imply intention. If it is the case, you are absolutely right.

